# What's wrong?



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2002)

Kaith, what's wrong with the url tag in this post of mine:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=8979#post8979
Is it the apostrophe? The link itself works fine.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 22, 2002)

It was the apostrophe.  It got interpreted as a quote.

Use %27 for ' in a link.  That silly Unix/MS thing. 

I fixed the link.  If you edit it, you'll see the change in the code.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I fixed the link.*



Thanks Kaith. I suspected it was the *'* but didn't know the fix. Who puts those things in URLs anyway?!?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 22, 2002)

If I remember correctly, certain characters are interpreted differently by different operating systems.  Basically, if you stick to A-Z and 0-9 you're safe.  Once you get into the $%^^*@!~ ones, it gets interesting.

~ usually denotes a user account....  so, widgit.XXX/~user would point to the /home/user account on a *nix box.  On an NT system, its different.

basically, whoever the admin of that system is, something set up different than the accepted standard, and even though it works, it still causes things to barf.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2002)

I just needed this again!


----------



## Kirk (Feb 24, 2002)

Why do the topics on this section not go in order by date?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Why do the topics on this section not go in order by date? *



A few are "sticky", meaning that they won't be pushed down the list, because they are of an administrative nature. Other posts go in order.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> A few are "sticky", meaning that they won't be pushed down the list, because they are of an administrative nature. Other posts go in order. *



:idea: I was wondering about this and looking to see if it was in the FAQ when I stumbled on it here.  The definition/characteristics of a Sticky would be a good item for the FAQ I think.


----------

